# How often to give Bo-Se?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've always asked lots of questions about Bo-Se, but I've never asked...how often should I give it to kids? 
I'm used to the gel, and can give that monthly.

We gave all the kids some selenium e gel at birth, then at 4 weeks old we gave them all 1/2cc of Bo-Se. Would that do them good until 6 months? 
We're pretty deficient in this area on selenium.

Trying to get a plan in place.

Also curious how often you all give your adult does Bo-Se? I've heard every 6 months is safest.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm starting on my twice/year routine. I will give it about Sept before breeding and then again 30 days before they kid. We have had a few kids born with "funky" legs, Maggies boy was really bad...on his knees for a couple of days...the Bo-Se fixed him right up, but that was painful to watch.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Di said:


> I'm starting on my twice/year routine. I will give it about Sept before breeding and then again 30 days before they kid. We have had a few kids born with "funky" legs, Maggies boy was really bad...on his knees for a couple of days...the Bo-Se fixed him right up, but that was painful to watch.


Yep I hear ya! We've had some babies like that off and on.

I've heard of people giving it 3x a year, but I am so scared of overdosing them on that stuff. 
That's the big thing I love about the gel, but then some of our goats will eat the gel like a snack lol


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess the first thing we should do is have a blood analysis done. That way we would KNOW what's going on. I can't afford to do the whole herd...but...I'm having the whole herd tested for cae/cl/Johnes this year so I will check to see what it costs to do the blood panel at the same time. Maybe do the blood work on a doe that I fear is deficient, and one that may not be so bad. I think you'd have to be pretty sure what's going on to give it 3x a year. 

Do you know how the gel compares to the injectable? I gave the injectable to a couple of kids, orally, last time. I didn't have help and the kid was really frantic, so I took the needle off and put in under his tongue. Seemed to work fine. Do they take the gel willingly?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The gel is actually 5 times stronger then the injsctable. I give it 4 times a year here. I was still getting olders with Muscular Dystrophy doing it 3 times a year. Jeter can no longer get what he needs out of his food so, he gets BoSe every other month.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

goathiker said:


> The gel is actually 5 times stronger then the injsctable. I give it 4 times a year here. I was still getting olders with Muscular Dystrophy doing it 3 times a year. Jeter can no longer get what he needs out of his food so, he gets BoSe every other month.


Goathiker Ive never heard that the the gel is 5 times stronger but then again we've never used it. Is there a prescribed amount? How come it would be stronger?
Not doubting you just curious.

We do the injectable here right before breeding (buck too) then 10 days or so before kidding. Because the doe just had hers, newborns dont usually need it but if I feel they do they get their first shot.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's stronger because it's given orally which is very ineffecient way to give vitamins and minerals to rumenates. I did the math once before. but, I can't remember if I did it for the lamb paste or the cow paste. I know that the toxic dose orally is 9 times the toxic dose by injection. Somes I really hate my crashed computer that stares blankly instead of giving me it's info. When my son comes to visit he can take the hard drive out and put it all on disk for me with his equipment.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm curious Goathiker, you mention cattle and lamb paste, what about the selenium e gel for goats from Jeffers? That's what we use when we use the gel.

With the kids, when is it really safe to give it again, 6mo? Or in my case 7mo since I gave Bo-Se @ 4wk old <gel at birth>. I need to get all this written down in my notebook for reference


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok so someone explain the benefits of this and why. Any draw backs to it and we're to buy it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well Bo-Se is supposed to last longer in their system than the selenium e gel for goats.
But, you have to be careful not to overdose them.

Bo-Se is by vet Rx only. However, you can get the selenium e gel for goats from farm stores, or on line <I like getting it from Jeffers.com>.

imthegrt1 your in KY and it's selenium deficient here, so your goats would need to be supplemented with either of these supplements to help keep them healthy. If you breed goats, and don't give it then chances are you may have selenium deficient kids, and believe me, that is not something you want to deal with.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good info thanks


----------



## b.martin172 (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a set of Boer twins born on Sept. 6th. The doeling was down on her pasterns with her front knees bent forward. I dosed her with 1/2 cc of Bo-Se SQ and within 24-36 hours they were much better. Now she is two weeks old and is still not "normal". My question is how often can I give the Bo-Se to see if it improves her even more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Selenium can be overdosed and become toxic. You do need to be careful. I wouldn't give a shot before a month old and I would only do like 1/4 or so cc. Some others may say too soon, and others may say can give more. I like to err on the safe side.


----------

